# Appling Archers 2015 Bowhunters Festival



## Trip Penn (Mar 28, 2015)

May 22-24, 2015  

If you are planning on attending please pre-register at Applingarchers.com.  This will help us with food and shirt orders.  Thank you.

If you have never been, there are two 20 targets courses, a chance to win a hog hunt(Friday), and all meals are included for FREE!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## watermedic (Mar 29, 2015)

Great shoot here guys!

You won't regret attending this one!!


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 14, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 19, 2015)

Free T-shirt if you pre-register before May 11.  Applingarchers.com


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 27, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Trip Penn (May 10, 2015)

Last day to pre-register AND get a free t-shirt.  Applingarchers.com


----------



## Trip Penn (May 12, 2015)

Shirts are ordered but please continue to register online at Applingarchers.com


----------



## Yale (May 16, 2015)

Trophies are ready!  These were made by a talented Appling Archer, one of these could be yours.


----------



## gretchp (May 21, 2015)

see ya'll in the morning!!


----------



## gretchp (May 22, 2015)

There is still time to go and enjoy  one of the best set ups in the State!
I will definitely make a point to be able to stay the weekend next year. What a wonder group of folks. Thank You so much !!!


----------



## Monster02 (May 27, 2015)

Scores??


----------



## Yale (May 27, 2015)

gretchp said:


> There is still time to go and enjoy  one of the best set ups in the State!
> I will definitely make a point to be able to stay the weekend next year. What a wonder group of folks. Thank You so much !!!



Thank you!  I'll let the course crew know. Thank you for attending.


----------



## Yale (Jun 8, 2015)

Scores from the Bowhunters Festival are available on the website. 
Appling Archers


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I guess yall make up rules to make sure your people win


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2015)

I was informed yesterday, that the highest scoring female compound shooter was disqualified and score removed, based on an accusation that she cheated by not touching the stake on every target. First of all, I can assure you, this lady is NOT a cheater, and if in fact she was "repeatedly warned", she would have heeded said warning. I've known this lady for several years now, have shot with her on many occasions. She is very honest, very direct at times, and would never knowingly do something that is against the rules. She is a competitor through and through, and in fact does not need to skirt the rules, because she shoots better than most of the women at any competition she attends, and better than a lot of men. Two weeks after the fact seems really odd to make a decision like that. She wasn't given the opportunity to face the accuser, which makes the decision seem a little hollow. Neither of the guys in her second group agrees with it. It certainly seems kind of one sided. I'm not the only person in this state that will vouch for her, I'd imagine there would be a couple hundred folks that will agree with me, including many in the ASA and GBAA organizations. I was not there true, but I will back her 100% any day of the week. Her integrity is without question. It's not a win or loss  that bothers her, but the accusation cut her to the core. She is NOT a cheater. The way this was handled seems heavy handed and a little biased, especially with the outcome after the disqualification.


----------



## Yale (Jun 9, 2015)

The purpose of the Bowhunters Festival is to show God's grace in action.  More than a hundred volunteers work to support the event in ways you see and also behind the scenes.  They prepared food and served over twelve-hundred meals over three days at the Pavilion, and that is not including breakfasts.  They park cars, shuttle archers, help children make pvc bows, arrive at 4:30 a.m. to make sure that the earliest risers get a fresh cup of coffee.  They solicit donations for prizes or donate prizes on their own.  They use vacation time so that they can be on site to support the event.  They setup challenging courses with target presentations that reflect real hunting conditions.  They overcome fear, get on the stage and talk about deeply personal ways that faith has changed their lives.  All of this costs our guests absolutely nothing; meals, the shoot, it is all free.  It is pretty amazing.  It was an honor and a blessing the be the leader for this year's Bowhunters Festival!

I am the person that made the decisions to disqualify scores.  Those decisions were all made Saturday, before the winners were announced.  Some specific issues I dealt with were not touching the stake and the use of non-allowed equipment (stabilizers over 12" or sight with a lens).  Scores were just posted online yesterday, granted it is about two weeks after the shoot.  But, the event is very time-consuming and our volunteers need a little time to get their lives back together after the shoot, not to mention I have been out of town for a week.  I also made the decision not to post the names of people that had their scores disqualified because I felt that would be an unnecessary public shaming.  That is not what we are about.

The environment at the Bowhunters Festival is unlike any other shoot I have attended.  A fun and challenging course draws people.  It is a place and a reason for people to hang out and fellowship for three days without worrying about money or where they will get their next meal.  

A disqualified score is not personal, there is no malice or underlying motive.  For anyone that did have a score disqualified, we would all love to have you back next year!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yale said:


> The purpose of the Bowhunters Festival is to show God's grace in action.  More than a hundred volunteers work to support the event in ways you see and also behind the scenes.  They prepared food and served over twelve-hundred meals over three days at the Pavilion, and that is not including breakfasts.  They park cars, shuttle archers, help children make pvc bows, arrive at 4:30 a.m. to make sure that the earliest risers get a fresh cup of coffee.  They solicit donations for prizes or donate prizes on their own.  They use vacation time so that they can be on site to support the event.  They setup challenging courses with target presentations that reflect real hunting conditions.  They overcome fear, get on the stage and talk about deeply personal ways that faith has changed their lives.  All of this costs our guests absolutely nothing; meals, the shoot, it is all free.  It is pretty amazing.  It was an honor and a blessing the be the leader for this year's Bowhunters Festival!
> 
> I am the person that made the decisions to disqualify scores.  Those decisions were all made Saturday, before the winners were announced.  Some specific issues I dealt with were not touching the stake and the use of non-allowed equipment (stabilizers over 12" or sight with a lens).  Scores were just posted online yesterday, granted it is about two weeks after the shoot.  But, the event is very time-consuming and our volunteers need a little time to get their lives back together after the shoot, not to mention I have been out of town for a week.  I also made the decision not to post the names of people that had their scores disqualified because I felt that would be an unnecessary public shaming.  That is not what we are about.
> 
> ...



Very honorable program indeed. I stand corrected. However, the manner in which this particular situation was handled remains questionable.......I'll leave it at that. Wishing you continued success with this event.


----------

